
Username and Password Login on DoltHub - tbantle22
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-07-17-introducing-password-signin/
======
tbantle22
Dolt ([https://github.com/liquidata-inc/dolt](https://github.com/liquidata-
inc/dolt)) and DoltHub ([https://dolthub.com](https://dolthub.com)) are Git
and GitHub for data. This blog discusses our newest feature - first-party
accounts and signing in with a username and password.

